# Found some good ice



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Tested a few farm ponds and old coal strip bit ponds today and had enough good ice to sneak out on. Just enough good ice to pop a hole. 2,1/2" - 3" of ice . Taking a rope and a buddy with me. This new snow won't help and the forecast is not a ice building plus but we'll give it a shot.
The ice depth/thickness was not constant because of all the prior rain. So much flooding.

Just looking for for some nice Bluegill/crappie but ain't ready to drown for.
Guy's don't get in a big hurry. I still think the middle of February will be prime time.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

There was two "shanties" out on Tappan yesterday


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Well by the sounds of it - Lot's of people found a ice cold bath trying to ice fish.
Besides whats on line, locally I've heard of several groups had guys go through.
??????????? I'd love to get out but , naw not that bad.. Middle of February should be
a shot. It's going to get real cold again.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Definitely not worth taking a dip, thats for sure. There is still a good month+ of ice time. Personally, I wish it would be gone early but don't want to rob the ice guys of their time.


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

Hard to find good ice when we have cold snaps w/ short warm-ups in between. Water levels rise and bust up the good ice. This past weekend was probably the best we'll see forthe year. I coudn't get out, but my folks caught a nice mess of brim, crappie, bass, and cats Sunday on a farm pond. Had friends who fished Seneca and Wolf Run, with mostly brim being caught.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Found 6" in Jefferson County Sat and Sunday. The fish fell to a jiggin shad rap and wax worms. Sunday the ice had about an inch of water on it. Fun season while it lasted, but I fear its over.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Dam rain ,,,,, No good ice left now. Looking for recipes using 500 wax worm's. Something like clam chowder...... Crap !


----------

